# Lisle Drill Grinder Mods



## ksierens (Aug 5, 2015)

My brother-in-law had given me a Lisle 91000 drill grinder that was pretty neglected.  I was able to clean it up and make some modifications to make it more usable and wanted to share with everyone.

The first mod was to drill out the pin that held in the drill holder and replace it with a tapered pin, so I could remove it when I did not need it.  It really sticks out there and makes it hard to store.







I also made a stop collar for the X axis, so I can control the depth, and a 7/8 arbor for the cutoff wheels with a LH thread.






Lastly, I ordered an ER-25 extension, since I already have a full set of ER-25 collets.






Since my Benchmaster Milling machine uses 2mt collets, I am always having to cut down tooling to fit in them, so now I can use this grinder as a cutoff saw, so I also made a disk that can be used to quickly align the tool holder for this purpose.






Eventually I will add an indexing adapter for the ER-25 extension to fit into so I can touch up the end of end mills, oh and of course for sharpening drills


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow, that's bee-yoo-tee-ful!  Great job on the "clean up."  What type of paint did you use?  It looks great;  thanks for posting!

Make's me want to do something with the Darex TR-70 tap grinder I picked up super cheap.  Does a great job on taps but I don't do many taps.  I'd like to make a drill sharpening jig for it but haven't figured out how to do it yet.


----------



## ksierens (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks! I just used rattle can Krylon Industrial Tough Coat Dark Machine Gray.  I will be ordering a new label for it soon.  I used Blue tape on it, but it pulled off the label, shame, it was in great shape.  Lisle no longer has them, so I had to create it myself.


----------

